# FTP - Rechte Problem, ISPConfig - Kein Reiter securityEinstellung



## TechN00B (13. Apr. 2016)

Guten morgen wehrte Community.
Nach stunden des Grauens und des Suchens melde ich mich mal hier an, da auf ähnl. Probleme an anderer Stelle schon mal eingegangen wurde.

Das Problem ist: Wo bitte ist dieser verf...lixte Reiter *securityEinstellung *?





https://www.howtoforge.de/forum/threads/ftp-funktioniert-teilweise-nicht.2121/
https://www.howtoforge.de/forum/threads/ispconfig3-user-keine-schreibrechte-per-ftp.2086/

Ich versuche hier gerade den ftp user eines dazugehörigen web anzulegen mit wenig Erfolg, was die FTP Rechte anbelangt.
Hochladen kein Problem, aber auf dem Host selbst geht nicht, nur über SFTP.
Wer hat mal einen passenden Rat für mich parat. Ich steh hier kurz vor einem Wutanfall!

*Hätte ich mal besser Liveconfig für 2,50 im Monat genommen.
Was für eine dilettantische Oberfläche!*


Grüße in den morgen.
(grummel)


----------



## florian030 (13. Apr. 2016)

Was auch immer Du machen willst... der ftp-User ist genau dafür gedachte, Dateien hochzuladen. Und wenn das geht....


----------



## TechN00B (13. Apr. 2016)

Zitat von florian030:


> Was auch immer Du machen willst... der ftp-User ist genau dafür gedachte, Dateien hochzuladen. Und wenn das geht....


Moin Moin.
Jau... Und dem Webadmin, also der Administrator des Servers, dem muss man als Kunde dann die Dateien zusenden, damit er diese Hochlädt, verstehe.


----------



## TechN00B (13. Apr. 2016)

Frage? Wofür gibts eigentlich eine ftp Funktion an diesem Schrottprodukt, wenn diese nicht von Anfang an anständig funktioniert?
Dann kann ich auch gleich Liveconfig fummeln, da dauert das Spamfilter einbauen genau so lange.

(30.000 Downloads je Monat... und 29.750 davon löschen es wieder) xD


----------



## florian030 (13. Apr. 2016)

Richtig wäre wohl eher, dass Du was bei der Installation falsch gemacht hast. FTP-Accounts funktionieren, setzen aber bspw. voraus, dass Du FTP richtig installiert hast und den Zugang nicht in der Firewall blockierst.


----------



## TechN00B (13. Apr. 2016)

Die Frage ist: Kann man bei der ISPconfig Installation etwas falsch machen? Ich denke eher nicht,
zumal das auch mein Freelancer aus Indien (Ubuntu Supporter) erledigt.
Ich würde ja gerne die Sicherheitsstufe herab setzen, wenn man so freundlich wäre mir zu sagen, wo sich der Reiter befindet.
(Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil) 
Sinnvoller ist es generell, dem User durch den Webinhaber/Kunden die Rechte zuweisen zu können
(Darf dies, darf das aber das nicht #chmod)

Aber das hat man beim ISPconfig wohl verpennt, diesen Webstandard.


----------



## florian030 (13. Apr. 2016)

Natürlich kann man etwas falsch machen. Z.B. nicht die offizielle Anleitung nehmen. Wenn Du nicht selbst installieren willst, hättest Du das auch über http://www.ispconfig.org/get-support/ bekommen können. Das muss aber jeder selber wissen.
Die Rechte für die webs sind so wie sie sind völlig in Ordnung. Was Du hier als "Webstandard" propagierst ist völliger Unsinn und auch kein "Standard".
Die offizielle Anleitung funktioniert "out-of-the-box" - ich verwende die ein paar mal in der Woche.


----------



## TechN00B (13. Apr. 2016)

Ihre Antwort ist ineffizient und Zeitraubend. 
Nicht zielführend.


----------



## TechN00B (13. Apr. 2016)

Im übrigen ist es sehr wohl Standard das ich einstellen kann, welche User welche Rechte hat.
Wie gut das ich Sie nicht als Serveradmin habe xD
Das wär ja nen Chaos...

Ach das hier ist die deutschsprachige Community zu dem Webtool?! Aha, na dann.
Und so unter uns: Es gibt auch andere Tools.


----------



## TechN00B (13. Apr. 2016)

Steige jetzt auf Ajenti um. Scheiß ISP Mist.

- CLOSED -


----------



## wotan2005 (13. Apr. 2016)

und wieso nicht das hoch gepriesene LiveConfig?


----------



## TechN00B (13. Apr. 2016)

Weil ich mir das Geld sparen möchte. Darum. Müsste es aber nicht, möchte es aber gerne.
(wenn man drüber nachdenkt erschließen sich einem die Gründe schnell)

Ich kann auch Sentora nehmen oder mir eine CPanel Lizenz besorgen, das geht alles.
Aber ich gebe jungen Produkten bzw. kleinen OpenSource Projekten gerne eine Chance...
Darum!

Wie gesagt, ich habe eine Lizenz für das Liveconfig, so ist es nicht.
Ich brauche als Webmaster kein Produkt wo hinterher alle angelaufen kommen,
weil dies oder das nicht funzt. Da spare ich mir den Ärger und steige auf ein anderes Panel um.
So einfach mache ich mir das. 

Edit: Und klick ist der Server neu installiert und klick sentora, ajenti, cpanel usw.
Entweder ein Produkt funktioniert auf Anhieb, oder es ist Schrott.
So sehe ich das als Endverbraucher.

In diesem Sinne.


----------



## Till (13. Apr. 2016)

> Nach stunden des Grauens und des Suchens melde ich mich mal hier an, da auf ähnl. Probleme an anderer Stelle schon mal eingegangen wurde.


Und Windows funktioniert auch nicht, genauso wenig wei MAC, Linux, etc. denn zu allen diesen OS habe ich schon Fehler im Netz gefunden  Ganz ehrlich, was erwartest Du für antworten bei so einer Einleitung? Ich finde da haben sich die obigen Poster alle noch wirklich Mühe gegeben dir trotzdem zu helfen. Wir helfen hier Usern immer gern, aber es kommt auch auf den Ton an mit dem man fragt. Und zu sagen das eines der am häufigsten genutzten OS Hosting Control Panel ja grundsätzlich nicht funktioniert sagt mehr über Dich aus als über ISPConfig.



Zitat von TechN00B:


> Die Frage ist: Kann man bei der ISPconfig Installation etwas falsch machen? Ich denke eher nicht,


Na klar kann man, wenn man sich nicht an eine der offiziellen Anleitungen die auf ispconfig.org gelistet sind hält. Ein Controlpanel hat viele Abhängigkeiten und deren Installation muss vor der Installation des panels erfolgen. Denn ISPConfig nutzt im gegensatz zu einigen der anderen von Dir genannten Panel die Pakete der Distribution, was es sicherer macht bzgl. Updates und Updates auch vereinfacht.



Zitat von TechN00B:


> zumal das auch mein Freelancer aus Indien (Ubuntu Supporter) erledigt.


Inder zu sein Qualifiziert für den Job? Vielleicht hättest Du Dir einfach eine offizielle installation z.B. beim ISPConfig Support Partner schaal @it holen sollen, dann hätte es auch funktioniert.



Zitat von TechN00B:


> Edit: Und klick ist der Server neu installiert und klick sentora, ajenti, cpanel usw.


Damit hast Du uns allen einen großen Gefallen getan!


----------



## Croydon (13. Apr. 2016)

Made my day


----------



## logifech (13. Apr. 2016)

@TechN00B dein Name sagt schon alles. Am besten gibst du deinen Server auch direkt ab.


----------



## TechN00B (13. Apr. 2016)

Ja, ich weiß. Ihr kleinen Hosenscheißer haltet euch alle für Götter und küsst mir den Arsch, wenn ich euch Geld hinhalte.
Soviel dazu.

Zu der anderen Sache: SENTORA - UND ES KLAPPT AUCH ANHIEB...
UND ZWAR ALLES... wie es soll.

ISPConfig? NEVER AGAIN !!!

Also, machts gut ihr Dindelos.


----------



## TechN00B (13. Apr. 2016)

Ein PS habe ich aber noch: Eure Götterdienste, für die ihr hier €100 die Stunde wollt,
die kosten mich in Indien, Pakistan & Co. 50 den ganzen Tag (12 Std.)
und ich bekomme dafür ein ganzes Team fähiger Menschen.
Eure Tage sind eh gezählt. Es gibt so viele Programmierer und so viele Forks, mit besserem Support.
Also, grüßt die Hühner.

*#CLOSETT*


----------



## logifech (13. Apr. 2016)

Du bist so süß kleiner, wenn man Ahnung hat gibt es auch keine Probleme. Aber wirklich helle in deinem Kopf bist du ja nicht wie du hier gezeigt hast. Du solltest anstatt vor dem PC zu hängen mal lieber was raus an die Frische Luft gehen und das bißchen Hirn was du noch besitzt mal nen bißchen Belüften.


----------



## Till (13. Apr. 2016)

Zitat von TechN00B:


> Ja, ich weiß. Ihr kleinen Hosenscheißer haltet euch alle für Götter und küsst mir den Arsch, wenn ich euch Geld hinhalte.


Wenn alle die Götter sind, die sich nicht beschimpfen oder anpöbeln lassen wollen, dann muss es viele Götter geben. Da reihe ich mich dann auch gern ein, denn wir legen hier Wert auf eine sachliche Diskussion die Du scheinbar nicht führen kannst. Keine Sorge, ich halte Dich mit und ohne Geldscheine für das selbe *lol*

Schön dass Du ein neues Controlpanel für TECHNOOBS gefunden hast, dann tobe Dich mal in deren Community aus.


----------



## mzips (13. Apr. 2016)

Florian hat lange durchgehalten mir wäre beim 3 Post schon der A*** geplatzt ^^


----------



## nowayback (13. Apr. 2016)

dont feed the troll ;-)


----------

